# Melissa & Doug boycott?



## Genesis

I have a heard a few people say that they boycott Melissa & Doug products. I am just wondering why?


----------



## bjorker

Well, I personally will no longer be buying Melissa & Doug products, because all of their stuff is made in China. I can't speak for anybody else, and know nothing about a call to boycott. I was just surprised to see that a wooden toy company was just as evil and cheap as the rest of 'em. I wandered into Toys-R-Us one night just to check out their wooden toy section, and see where the brands were manufactured, and every last one of them was made in China. I'm done with that. I'm happy to pay a little more for good quality toys that I can trust, although I'm sad that it has come to that. I'm not sure that there's a single product left in a Toys-R-Us that I will actually buy. It's all complete junk, it's ridiculous.


----------



## bjorker

I just stumbled upon this site, and now I might have to eat my words:
http://www.kidtoysusa.com/ (read the info on that first page, there)

I haven't verified any of that info, though. I will look into it more later.


----------



## dancebaraka

Yes... this is a good example, in my mind, of how incriminating anything "Made in China" is unfair, and not only damaging to good companies but also our economics and relationships with any people who also happen to have been "Made in China"....


----------



## *Aimee*

There is a link here somewhere about a Mama finding lead in her M&D toys.

Also they chip and break very easily.


----------



## bjorker

Argh, now I don't know what to believe:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=794140


----------



## gingerbane

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Yes... this is a good example, in my mind, of how incriminating anything "Made in China" is unfair, and not only damaging to good companies but also our economics and relationships with any people who also happen to have been "Made in China"....

Thank you for saying this.


----------



## Black Orchid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dancebaraka* 
Yes... this is a good example, in my mind, of how incriminating anything "Made in China" is unfair, and not only damaging to good companies but also our economics and relationships with any people who also happen to have been "Made in China"....

this is so very true. our very good friends and neighbors are from China and I know it embarasses them deeply that so many people are generalizing that anything made in china is bad. they have given us many gifts from china and we accepted them gratefully. i think you need to research the specifics of each brand by talking with the company about their individual standards before crying for a boycott. There are many ethical manufacturers in China (I used to work in purchasing for a US company who bought components from there), wouldn't it be a shame to punish an ethical company for the sins of another one?


----------



## PiePie

i agree. i think we are scared and want to have a bright-line rule to cling to, but made in china vs. made elsewhere is over- and under-inclusive. not only are there MANY perfectly safe products from china, there are unsafe products made in the usa. little tikes had a death from a made in the usa crib toy that was ingested and contained lead (1992??). i wish we could draw a line in the sand and say some companies are good and some are evil and know whom to avoid, but anyone who does that is kidding themselves. what we need is actual testing of each batch of toys and real govt regulation. eu and cal are good on pthlatates; ill is good on embedded lead; but all of our kids deserve safety. there is a nice piece on why avoiding mic won't do it here www.toyportfolio.com


----------



## Periwinkle

Personally, I think boycotting M&D is a bad idea. People boycotting M&D are invariably buying gazillions of other things made in China that are actually made in horribly run factories etc etc. and meanwhile a company with amazing goals, that has TOTALLY and COMPLETELY changed the face of children's toys (wood, no electronics, no characters, etc.) and has taken wooden, naturally-minded toys into the mainstream is the one that gets screwed. M&D is actually a very well run company and they now do frequent (unannounced) checks on their Chinese factories. They don't just accept certain standards they try to have their own standards put in place. I mean, they have the right goals and objectives, they're trying to do the right thing... as opposed to say, cranking out dolls that make 7 year-olds hate their bodies, or making licensed character crap that turns 4 year-olds into thing-obsessed consumers, or mass-producing plastic electronic noisy overstimulating junk.








IMO, if you're going to go to the effort and expense of boycotting a beloved brand, at least stick with the REAL bad guys, kwim? Otherwise, boycotting has no power.


----------



## stickywicket67

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Personally, I think boycotting M&D is a bad idea. People boycotting M&D are invariably buying gazillions of other things made in China that are actually made in horribly run factories etc etc. and meanwhile a company with amazing goals, that has TOTALLY and COMPLETELY changed the face of children's toys (wood, no electronics, no characters, etc.) and has taken wooden, naturally-minded toys into the mainstream is the one that gets screwed. M&D is actually a very well run company and they now do frequent (unannounced) checks on their Chinese factories. They don't just accept certain standards they try to have their own standards put in place. I mean, they have the right goals and objectives, they're trying to do the right thing... as opposed to say, cranking out dolls that make 7 year-olds hate their bodies, or making licensed character crap that turns 4 year-olds into thing-obsessed consumers, or mass-producing plastic electronic noisy overstimulating junk.








IMO, if you're going to go to the effort and expense of boycotting a beloved brand, at least stick with the REAL bad guys, kwim? Otherwise, boycotting has no power.









:

i deal with melissa and doug on a monthly basis at the shop i manage- we carry their toys. they are one of the nicest, most decent companies out there. there are very good people running that company.
there are many many many people out there who are looking for nice but not expensive wooden toys for their kids. m and d fills that niche. i know the majority of our customers are not going to spend the money for HABA or villac toys-as much i would like them to! it's just not the reality of our economy. doing business with China is a "necessary evil" so to speak. i think it's wrong to punish all companies that do business with China just because some are unscrupulous.


----------



## SageR

I can't say I officially "boycott" them. I agree that big statements like that don't really help people to be informed consumers. Which is why, rather than saying I boycott them I tell people I know I don't buy M&D anymore because I think they are crap toys. Everything we've had from this company has fallen apart or had chipped paint within days of being new.

I don't think their claim to fame as wood therefore safer than plastic is valid either. Most of the stuff I've seen is not solid wood, it's particle board or plywood, little tiny pieces of junk wood held together with lots and lots of unhealthy adhesives. Add on the finishes and I don't think they're particularly natural at all. I will concede that design wise they are way ahead of most mainstream toys. But that's not enough to get _me_ to continue to buy them.

It's nice to read that they are such a good company, but I'd rather spend a little more money and get a couple less, much higher quality toys from equally ethically responsible manufacturers. It can be done. The alternative to M&D does not have to be cheap plastic. I haven't had any problems finding nice things for my kids over the years and we have very little disposable income.


----------



## monkey's mom

nak

It's not that M&D is made in China, it's that there is lead in the paint. See the thread in Family Safety for more info.


----------



## beka1977

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SageR* 
I can't say I officially "boycott" them. I agree that big statements like that don't really help people to be informed consumers. Which is why, rather than saying I boycott them I tell people I know I don't buy M&D anymore because I think they are crap toys. Everything we've had from this company has fallen apart or had chipped paint within days of being new.










:


----------



## KindRedSpirit

pp said M&D don't have electronics in their toys-What do you mean?All ours do!


----------



## laohaire

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KindRedSpirit* 
pp said M&D don't have electronics in their toys-What do you mean?All ours do!

Yeah, we have two of their toys. One with no electronics, and one with. (The one with is a puzzle that makes a sound - fire engine, train, car, boat, etc. - when the piece is put into place).

I am the kind of person who feels that the US does not/should not have a corner on the world market. And I don't feel we have some sort of god-given right to have all our jobs, manufacturing, etc. here. Though on the other hand, I don't support the REASON for exporting the jobs (greed) and do feel it will affect our country negatively as we lose jobs. But anyway, I don't fault Chinese, Mexicans, Indians, whatever - they are trying to survive, like all of us.

But I've been inclined to consider a MIC boycott as a temporary measure. I do believe conditions there are appalling and the products are often subpar. I do not wish to punish the workers at all. But I do wish to send a message to US corporations and the Chinese government who are all exploiting Chinese workers and US consumers, for nothing but pure greed. Just appalling.

And more appalling that China is supposedly communist - and thus for the workers - and they are subject to these conditions. And no government health care, no government protections. It's just crap.

So I have been considering joining this movement and making a statement, with the hope that the Chinese government will clean up its act - I don't have much hope for US corporations. Maybe the minimum effort they will have to make to keep their profits will be worth it.


----------



## Black Orchid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *monkey's mom* 
nak

It's not that M&D is made in China, it's that there is lead in the paint. See the thread in Family Safety for more info.









I read the entire thread a few days ago (after seeing this one) and it looked like there was one toy in Europe that had one color of paint that tested positive for lead. I didn't see any widescale recalls listed.


----------



## counterGOPI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Personally, I think boycotting M&D is a bad idea. People boycotting M&D are invariably buying gazillions of other things made in China that are actually made in horribly run factories etc etc. and meanwhile a company with amazing goals, that has TOTALLY and COMPLETELY changed the face of children's toys (wood, no electronics, no characters, etc.) and has taken wooden, naturally-minded toys into the mainstream is the one that gets screwed. M&D is actually a very well run company and they now do frequent (unannounced) checks on their Chinese factories. They don't just accept certain standards they try to have their own standards put in place. I mean, they have the right goals and objectives, they're trying to do the right thing... as opposed to say, cranking out dolls that make 7 year-olds hate their bodies, or making licensed character crap that turns 4 year-olds into thing-obsessed consumers, or mass-producing plastic electronic noisy overstimulating junk.








IMO, if you're going to go to the effort and expense of boycotting a beloved brand, at least stick with the REAL bad guys, kwim? Otherwise, boycotting has no power.

ok i don't mean to sound snarky( i am hormonal and preggo







) but I feel a bit attacked by your post.

I have BOYCOTT M&D in my siggie to draw attention to them for mamas on MDC b/c i know a lot support them and I want them to contact me to see why I will never again give them a penny.

actually *NO*! we don't buy MIC products (unless they are fair trade) and only buy handmade toys for my DD (or toys that can be trusted like kinderkram,speil and holz etc).
and yes PLEASE see my thread as to why I personally am boycotting this horrible company _besides_ the facts they are MIC NOT FAIR TRADE, have horrible business practices and customer service. (trust me i've been dealign with them and have close friends they USED to sell their items) If your child had high lead levels and your best friends child had the same thing ( and trust me this is way before the whole lead toy scare thing happened) from playing with toys from the company I think you would be seeing things a lot differently.Thank you!


----------



## counterGOPI

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SageR* 
I can't say I officially "boycott" them. I agree that big statements like that don't really help people to be informed consumers. Which is why, rather than saying I boycott them I tell people I know I don't buy M&D anymore because I think they are crap toys. Everything we've had from this company has fallen apart or had chipped paint within days of being new.

I don't think their claim to fame as wood therefore safer than plastic is valid either. Most of the stuff I've seen is not solid wood, it's particle board or plywood, little tiny pieces of junk wood held together with lots and lots of unhealthy adhesives. Add on the finishes and I don't think they're particularly natural at all. I will concede that design wise they are way ahead of most mainstream toys. But that's not enough to get _me_ to continue to buy them.

It's nice to read that they are such a good company, but I'd rather spend a little more money and get a couple less, much higher quality toys from equally ethically responsible manufacturers. It can be done. The alternative to M&D does not have to be cheap plastic. I haven't had any problems finding nice things for my kids over the years and we have very little disposable income.









:







: well said!


----------



## jadasmom

Wow! My friends and I just purchased through my natural living co-op(very large order of M&D products and toys) I myself purchased the Cutting Food Box, The Cutting Fruit Crate, and the Play Food set. Does anyone know if any of these have been tested for lead amounts? They are for my dd's Christmas, and I was so excited to get them and still am excited just have alittle wonder about them. I have heard lots of good things about this company and their toys, I also have lots of friends in the natural living community whom have toys from M&D and love them and had no problems with lead amounts. It is very possible some batches of things could have had trace amounts of lead, but I wish there were none. I did call the company tonight and left a message with them to call me back, I told them I had heard conflicting stories about their lead safety and that I would like to know the test levels done on the toys I have just purchased to ensure they are safe. I will post back on what they say as soon as I hear back from them! I am trying to have a open mind, because they seem to be trying to do what's right and I myself have not had a reason to rag on them!














get dizzy from all this unsafe toys commotion! I'm so tired of it!


----------



## MoonWillow

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadasmom* 














get dizzy from all this unsafe toys commotion! I'm so tired of it!









: I am with you. This is insanity and I don't know what to think. I am sitting here looking at the M&D clock that ds just got for his birthday. I thought it was really cool, same with the cutting food and other play food.


----------



## NaturalMamma

: about the M&D news...

I would feel much better if that same verbage of reassurance was in print on the M&D site (that is on the other toy site).

If that info is true (toys don't have lead and M&D have their own factories where workers are treating fairly), then M&D should come out and say something on their web site. Or have I just missed it?

cindi


----------



## jadasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NaturalMamma* 







: about the M&D news...

I would feel much better if that same verbage of reassurance was in print on the M&D site (that is on the other toy site).

If that info is true (toys don't have lead and M&D have their own factories where workers are treating fairly), then M&D should come out and say something on their web site. Or have I just missed it?

cindi

I received a call back yesterday, and was reassured and told the same info that was on that website. That they do in fact have their own factories and hire their own workers as well as testing their products very frequently. I was told they are also inspected and checked when entered into the U.S. My friend also talked to Melissa and Doug directly and they confirmed that the toys were safe from lead and testing was frequent and important. I am going to keep my order in with the products I ordered for now, and go from there. I would go with what you you think is best, but for me I see no reason to not get them, until I hear cases proven toxic from their toys!







:


----------



## Benji'sMom

I know I saw a M&D toy on the lead toy list on the news... but it was one we hadn't bought. But I specifically remember thinking when I saw it on the news, "M&D? Really? I'm suprised!"


----------



## jadasmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Benji'sMom* 
I know I saw a M&D toy on the lead toy list on the news... but it was one we hadn't bought. But I specifically remember thinking when I saw it on the news, "M&D? Really? I'm suprised!"


When was this and what toy was it?


----------



## SleeplessMommy

www.healthytoys.org has done independent XRF testing on a few hundred toys. They have tested one toy from M&D (so far) - the shape sorting cube. Results were just fine.

http://www.healthytoys.org/product.d...p?getrecno=289


----------



## Benji'sMom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jadasmom* 
When was this and what toy was it?

I can't remember which toy. It was after the first Thomas recall, after the first Dora & Barbie recall, it was more recent... I'll look around and see if I can find something. I wish I could remember which toy!

Edit: Okay I looked at the Consumer Product Safety Commission website and they don't list any recalls ever for M&D. There was an Imaginarium lead paint recall, maybe that's what I'm thinking of. Lesson learned, don't believe everything someone tells you on the internet!


----------



## lioralourie

We live in China.

But consumers in the U.S. have a lot of say over what the corporations decide.

If they see a big dent in their sales, along with letters of explanation and protest about MIC, then there may be some hope for change.

For the record, though, it is possible to ethically produce goods in China, and it DOES happen...This is to address if one's reason for boycotting is human rights, more than the economic aspect of U.S. sovereignty and/or resisting the corporations' dominion over our lives.

Personally I buy ALL our toys used. Off of ebay, or a local consignment shop. And we do buy M&D, for now, though I might not buy MIC products new, I don't know.


----------



## tayndrewsmama

My issue with M&D is that darn near every single one of the toys we have bought (which was waaaaaaay too many at one time) has either fallen apart or had the paint chipping in just a few uses. My kids don't beat the cr*p out of their toys either. Some of them have spots that you can just rub the paint right of of. Lead or no lead, it's still some kind of chemical that is flaking off. Most of ours are gone now or packed away.


----------



## mamayaya

This is sort of an off shoot of all of this, but can someone direct me to wood toy websites that are "okay"? I want to buy all wooden toys for Christmas but am leery about where to go now!


----------



## SleeplessMommy

Brio has very good quality and no paint recall issues. There are also several German manufacturers of very nice wooden block sets (unpainted). If you have a Tuesday Morning store near you, you can probably find it there.

Anything made in Europe and marked with the CE standard is pretty likely to be safe - they are very careful! Brio is mostly made in China right now, but with very good quality - I have not had peeling paint issues with Brio like I have had with Thomas the Tank Engine.


----------



## rumi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bjorker* 
Argh, now I don't know what to believe:
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=794140

this link is not showing up for me - says i dont have permission to view, even though i am logged in. what is the deal?


----------



## kittycat9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stickywicket67* 







:

i deal with melissa and doug on a monthly basis at the shop i manage- we carry their toys. they are one of the nicest, most decent companies out there. there are very good people running that company.
there are many many many people out there who are looking for nice but not expensive wooden toys for their kids. m and d fills that niche. i know the majority of our customers are not going to spend the money for HABA or villac toys-as much i would like them to! it's just not the reality of our economy. doing business with China is a "necessary evil" so to speak. i think it's wrong to punish all companies that do business with China just because some are unscrupulous.

I agree with you. Although I haven't been working with them quite as long, I was very happy with how forthcoming they are. I also like that I'm able to work directly with them, instead of going through a distributor and getting my information second or third hand. I know if I have a question - I call the 800 number and a live person answers, and assists me. They also ask that if our customers have any questions or concerns to contact them directly. It's very refreshing working with such an above board company.

My son loves their toys, and we've never had an issue with the quality, either. They're also one of the few companies that make the jumbo knob puzzles, that enabled him to actually get to do a puzzle for the first time in his life (he has fine motor issues). We've graduated to the regular peg ones now, and hope to someday be able to sit down and do the big 100 piece puzzle together. The same can be said for their developmental toys - such as stackers and shape toys. They make them very easy for children like my son to actually get to play with real toys.


----------



## holly6737

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rumi* 
this link is not showing up for me - says i dont have permission to view, even though i am logged in. what is the deal?

It said that for me too. Any other time I"ve seen that the thread has been locked.


----------



## PabloHoneySF

I sold all of the M&D wooden food sets that I had purchased only a few months ago because it was disconcerting to see how quickly the paint chips off. My younger son still mouths everything and I didn't like the idea of him eating paint- toxic or not.

Plan Toys and Voila are great alternatives to M&D for play food toys and are comparable in price. I love that they use plant based stains on their toys.

My son does love the puzzles, but those are the only items from M&D that we will keep.


----------



## MiaPia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
. . .








IMO, if you're going to go to the effort and expense of boycotting a beloved brand, at least stick with the REAL bad guys, kwim? Otherwise, boycotting has no power.

I completely agree with this sentiment. Well said.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PabloHoneySF* 
I sold all of the M&D wooden food sets that I had purchased only a few months ago because it was disconcerting to see how quickly the paint chips off. My younger son still mouths everything and I didn't like the idea of him eating paint- toxic or not.
.

I'm just curious - how could you ethically sell toys with chipped paint that you were worried about for your own son? If a toy is bad for one child, wouldn't it be bad for _all_ children, and thus should be disposed of instead of sold?


----------



## beansricerevolt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
Personally, I think boycotting M&D is a bad idea. People boycotting M&D are invariably buying gazillions of other things made in China that are actually made in horribly run factories etc etc. and meanwhile a company with amazing goals, that has TOTALLY and COMPLETELY changed the face of children's toys (wood, no electronics, no characters, etc.) and has taken wooden, naturally-minded toys into the mainstream is the one that gets screwed. M&D is actually a very well run company and they now do frequent (unannounced) checks on their Chinese factories. They don't just accept certain standards they try to have their own standards put in place. I mean, they have the right goals and objectives, they're trying to do the right thing... as opposed to say, cranking out dolls that make 7 year-olds hate their bodies, or making licensed character crap that turns 4 year-olds into thing-obsessed consumers, or mass-producing plastic electronic noisy overstimulating junk.








IMO, if you're going to go to the effort and expense of boycotting a beloved brand, at least stick with the REAL bad guys, kwim? Otherwise, boycotting has no power.









:


----------



## counterGOPI

you must not have read the post i put up in response to her nonsense post!
here it is again.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
ok i don't mean to sound snarky( i am hormonal and preggo







) but I feel a bit attacked by your post.

I have BOYCOTT M&D in my siggie to draw attention to them for mamas on MDC b/c i know a lot support them and I want them to contact me to see why I will never again give them a penny.

actually *NO*! we don't buy MIC products (unless they are fair trade) and only buy handmade toys for my DD (or toys that can be trusted like kinderkram,speil and holz etc).
and yes PLEASE see my thread as to why I personally am boycotting this horrible company _besides_ the facts they are MIC NOT FAIR TRADE, have horrible business practices and customer service. (trust me i've been dealign with them and have close friends they USED to sell their items) If your child had high lead levels and your best friends child had the same thing ( and trust me this is way before the whole lead toy scare thing happened) from playing with toys from the company I think you would be seeing things a lot differently.Thank you!


also please see the post below mine







alsothere are 3 other threads on MDC right now about M&D and their quality etc. you might want to check out!


----------



## counterGOPI

and 'beloved brand'







:







uke: how can a horribly made,unsafe toy product be beloved?!


----------



## prothyraia

Quote:


Originally Posted by *counterGOPI* 
and 'beloved brand'







:







uke: how can a horribly made,unsafe toy product be beloved?!

Erm...perhaps by those who don't actually believe it's horribly made or unsafe?

I understand that your experience was very convincing for you and I respect you for sharing it in order to help others, but for me ancedotal evidence from one source just isn't convincing enough to change my behavior or beliefs. And I'm certainly not alone there. I don't understand why that's so surprising.


----------



## 3cuties

The problem is not very simple. It is not simply products made in China as other posters have said, but is the company that has its products made in China paying the workers and company enough? Are the paying enough to get a decent product? Is the company independtly testing products and providing its own internal oversight? In my mind, I blame the US companies for not catching the problem and not testing their own products.

Second, boycotting one company in this particular issue is not enough. A company will find it very hard to compete if it doesn't offshore labor to China. Why? Because it affects its prices and if all the other companies are doing it -- the prices on their products are kept artificially low.

There needs to be an overarching change in the entire industry -- 1) ridiculous drive for profits for example; 2) ridiculously overcompensated CEOS and board members; and 3) and low standards for labor and products where the products are being off-shored.


----------



## kittycat9

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prothyraia* 
Erm...perhaps by those who don't actually believe it's horribly made or unsafe?

I understand that your experience was very convincing for you and I respect you for sharing it in order to help others, but for me ancedotal evidence from one source just isn't convincing enough to change my behavior or beliefs. And I'm certainly not alone there. I don't understand why that's so surprising.

Ditto. We have several M&D toys around here, and we haven't experienced any issue with them at all. None, nadda. And many have been in rotation for 2 years now, with some getting daily use (such as puzzles & musical instruments).


----------



## PabloHoneySF

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MiaPia;9977373
I'm just curious - how could you ethically sell toys with chipped paint that you were worried about for your own son? If a toy is bad for one child, wouldn't it be bad for [I*
all [/I]children, and thus should be disposed of instead of sold?

If there was definitive proof that the MD toys had lead, there's no way I would have sold them. As it is, there were a LOT of people who find chipping paint not problematic (either they don't care aesthetically or their kids are old enough to not be mouthing things). I didn't have an ethical problem with reselling them as the person who bought them was very glad and happy to be able to get them significantly less than what she would have paid for them brand new and I was getting rid of toys that I personally have a problem with.

A friend and I had a similar conversation about reselling Dr. Brown and Avent bottles. They haven't been proven to be bad for babies, but Born Free bottles are supposed to be better, so should you NOT sell them? We believe that it's a consumers choice.


----------



## beansricerevolt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prothyraia* 
Erm...perhaps by those who don't actually believe it's horribly made or unsafe?

I understand that your experience was very convincing for you and I respect you for sharing it in order to help others, but for me ancedotal evidence from one source just isn't convincing enough to change my behavior or beliefs. And I'm certainly not alone there. I don't understand why that's so surprising.

I totally agree. Never have had any problems with their products. Not even a tiny chip of paint.

If M&D are using unfair labor practices (& I'd like to see a link) then I'd support this boycott.


----------



## Periwinkle

AAAAAARGH. I'm sorry... just.... whoa - talk about bigger fish to fry. Yeah, let's all gang up on the company that started the whole wooden toy craze in mainstream stores in the first place. That has always tried to do the right thing, and when it got a whiff of "issues" in some Chinese manufacturing facilities, flipped the heck out, tightened up beyond anyone's wildest dreams, and is fighting HARD to keep their toys very safe. Not to mention, somewhere in America, a little boy is playing with a wooden farm puzzle instead of a loud, obnoxious, flashing, lighted, vibrating Diego toy.

This isn't Mattel, folks. Not even close.

Personally, I like my boycotts to hurt the right people. Otherwise, what is the point?


----------



## moderngal

Quote:

Personally, I like my boycotts to hurt the right people. Otherwise, what is the point?








:

We don't have a ton of M&D toys, but what we have are great and have held up well to my not so gentle 2 year old.


----------



## reducereuserecycle

the third person from M& D that I spoke with LIED to me and yelled at me!
I HATE M&D!
and i will NEVER buy any of their products!


----------



## Periwinkle

okaaaay


----------



## beansricerevolt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Periwinkle* 
AAAAAARGH. I'm sorry... just.... whoa - talk about bigger fish to fry. Yeah, let's all gang up on the company that started the whole wooden toy craze in mainstream stores in the first place. That has always tried to do the right thing, and when it got a whiff of "issues" in some Chinese manufacturing facilities, flipped the heck out, tightened up beyond anyone's wildest dreams, and is fighting HARD to keep their toys very safe. Not to mention, somewhere in America, a little boy is playing with a wooden farm puzzle instead of a loud, obnoxious, flashing, lighted, vibrating Diego toy.

This isn't Mattel, folks. Not even close.

Personally, I like my boycotts to hurt the right people. Otherwise, what is the point?


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum

This thread is closed.

Debate is not allowed in Activism.


----------

